
Show HN: Selector.js, a jQuery replacement weighing in at 4.75 kb - apolymath
https://github.com/Websilk/Selector
======
eberkund
Can it replace the jQuery dependency in Twitter Bootstrap?

~~~
apolymath
hhmm... That would be a good test. I'll see if it works :)

~~~
anilgulecha
Do provide an update here.

